# BFG - Bell Financial Group



## So_Cynical (5 September 2010)

Bell Financial Group is the mob behind the discount online broker Belldirect, BFG have a 36% interest in Third Party Platform P/L who actually own and operate https://www.belldirect.com.au/

Bell Financial Group has a full-service private client stockbroking arm called Bell Potter security's, they also provide the full range of financial advise and services like estate planning, foreign currency exchange and hedging, super and derivatives, commodity trading for corporation's and individuals. http://www.bellpotter.com.au/ 

They even have a wholesale broking firm Southern Cross Equities and operate a in-house margin lending service...They have a staff of over 600 and run 14 offices Australia wide. http://www.bellfg.com.au/


125000 active clients
Funds under advise 13 Billion
Total annual revenue over 150 million
Market cap 193 million 
Cash and equivalents 108 Million
Gross dividend yield over 10% (cant last can it :dunno

BFG Floated in 2007 at $2 a share, on Thursday they traded as low as 79 cents per share...a 12 month low  funny how someone else's misfortune can coincide with someone else's good fortune/luck..the other side of the coin.

Anyway spending 20 minutes looking at the BFG business should tell anyone that 'this is a good business' with strong revenues and good profits, FF dividends and from this point in its price cycle...good potential for SP growth...hard to believe there's no thread here for BFG :dunno: in my opinion they would have to be considered one of the best truly diversified financial stocks listed on the ASX.
~


----------



## Slipperz (5 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Bell Financial Group is the mob behind the discount online broker Belldirect, BFG have a 36% interest in Third Party Platform P/L who actually own and operate https://www.belldirect.com.au/
> 
> Bell Financial Group has a full-service private client stockbroking arm called Bell Potter security's, they also provide the full range of financial advise and services like estate planning, foreign currency exchange and hedging, super and derivatives, commodity trading for corporation's and individuals. http://www.bellpotter.com.au/
> 
> ...




Geez the chart is looking a bit sick.

The buy depth is nonexistant as well. Might have further to go southwards.

Can't see why the sentiment is so negative though, might have to look at this a bit closer.

Got it on my watchlist now might jump in at some point soonish


----------



## So_Cynical (5 September 2010)

Slipperz said:


> Geez the chart is looking a bit sick.
> 
> The buy depth is nonexistant as well. Might have further to go southwards.
> 
> ...




Pretty much all the financial advice stocks, brokers and fund managers have been hammered over the last 4 or 5 months....im guessing it has to do with uncertainty over the Cooper super review and the new laws around paying for advice and commissions etc, and the very light volumes of stocks being traded should equal less revenue and thus less profits for the brokers.

I've been watch the whole sector falling since Jan and will buy a non fund manager soon....bottom for these guys must be close now.


----------



## JTLP (8 September 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Pretty much all the financial advice stocks, brokers and fund managers have been hammered over the last 4 or 5 months....im guessing it has to do with uncertainty over the Cooper super review and the new laws around paying for advice and commissions etc, and the very light volumes of stocks being traded should equal less revenue and thus less profits for the brokers.
> 
> I've been watch the whole sector falling since Jan and will buy a non fund manager soon....bottom for these guys must be close now.




Hit the 12 month low today : by a big 1 cent from the previous low. The buy/sell depth is pretty spread and you'd either need to step it up to get some or sit tight (I might do the latter if my finger gets itchy). 

Directors are buying but after reading the half yearly the CEO doesn't seem too flashy. Business as usual it would seem. 

You in Cynical?


----------



## So_Cynical (8 September 2010)

JTLP said:


> You in Cynical?




LOL i found another stock by accident today that caught my eye... no not in yet as still trying for a low ball re-entry into CPU

Besides im thinking BFG could get to 0.75 and i would really be wanting to buy on one of those biggish down days...anyway i sold out of MDL today so have enough funds for 2 stocks and only room for 1 new one in the portfolio.

Ill make up my mind over the next couple of days, BFG really is a great business with very safe revenues, when the upswing starts in earnest and the punters return to the market i can really see the SP taking off.


----------



## Huskar (17 June 2011)

BFG down 10% today on no news to 63c. Directors buying at 72c. Anyone hazard a guess as to why?

Did you get in on this in the end So_Cynical?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 June 2011)

Huskar said:


> BFG down 10% today on no news to 63c. Directors buying at 72c. Anyone hazard a guess as to why?
> 
> Did you get in on this in the end So_Cynical?




No i missed the last run when it bottomed soon after i created this thread and then had a marvellous run up to around a 1.40 over the next 6 months only to now be back where it was almost 2 years ago.

Honestly if i had enough money for a new stock BFG would be on my very short list of 3 or 4 stocks....with luck ill be able to exit a trade early in the NFY and get me some BFG.


----------



## tonza (19 June 2011)

I have long suspected that ECM activity contributes a big chunk to BFG's bottom line. I spent the last 15 minutes looking for some indication of how much ECM revenue flows through to the bottom line. Couldn't find what I was looking for. Can anyone help?


----------



## So_Cynical (29 April 2014)

Three and a half years after starting this thread i have finally got around to adding BFG to my portfolio, in today at 0.60c

Things to like about BFG at the moment.


 At a significant low point in the share price cycle.
 No debt, lots of cash and equivalent.
 YOY Group Revenue up 17%
 YOY Profit up
 YOY Dividend up 50%
 YOY FUA up 16%
 YOY Equities execution revenue up 18%
 51% ownership of Bell direct platform
 Bell direct operating at near break even with 50000 accounts.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140225/pdf/42mz9gy802z3db.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (15 October 2014)

Bell trading under 50c today, a little strange considering that the company is profitable and paying dividends etc, 3 year chart indicates that there has been some support at the 49/50c level over the last 2 and a half years, no bad news...triple/double bottom in as well.
`


----------



## oldblue (16 October 2014)

Probably reflects market unease and foreboding concerning the outlook for equities and investment generally. A time to "buy in gloom" perhaps?


----------



## JTLP (16 October 2014)

They also dropped their interim dividend completely from the look of their half yearly accounts. What's the compelling reason to buy when they also got hammered on profit?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 October 2014)

JTLP said:


> They also dropped their interim dividend completely from the look of their half yearly accounts. What's the compelling reason to buy when they also got hammered on profit?




I really should of gone through the half year report before i posted, certainly contains no compelling reasons to buy...still at its core its a good business, Bell direct is slowly building a third party clientÃ¨le, HSBC and now Macquarie prime.

The SP can probably go lower...a compelling reason to buy is a very necessary thing, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 November 2014)

Seems to be a lot of support at the 0.49 level so i took a chunky average down @ 0.495 ~ while there was no overwhelming compelling reason for my entry i feel that there is no un-compelling reason either...the current price and the slight upturn in their business was enough to sway me.


----------



## notting (10 November 2015)

And right we were!

I know the owner and he was the only person buying it during the financial crises.  People were laughing behind his back like it was a bit of a joke.
Their not laughing any more.
Colin Bell                   120,528,028   with a fully franked div or 7.5 and more where the buying was done! 

*10-MONTH 2015 PROFIT BEFORE TAX 100% AHEAD 
OF 2014 FULL YEAR PROFIT *
*Institutional* Broking and Equity Capital Markets division 
*revenue up 39%* to $30m 
    PBT $6.6m 
     Futures and Foreign Exchange division 
    revenue up 37% to $11.2m 
    PBT $1.8m

Now that's how to make money!


----------



## VSntchr (10 November 2015)

Without having looked beyond a couple of recent announcements and accounts, my only thoughts here are: what the hell am I missing? 
Seems very cheap...it's basically saying they have more than doubled their earnings..yet SP is lower.

The long term chart is indicative of persistent big holder selling...


----------



## So_Cynical (10 November 2015)

VSntchr said:


> The long term chart is indicative of persistent big holder selling...




Maybe there are still people selling that held in 2010/11, swapping expensive shares for cheap ones. :dunno:

With the jump in profit and revenue announced today, all business segments operating profitably (first time in many years) then i think its safe to assume a higher dividend payout in 2016, yield of maybe 7 or 8% on yesterday's close.
~


----------



## McLovin (10 November 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Without having looked beyond a couple of recent announcements and accounts, my only thoughts here are: what the hell am I missing?





They're pretty levered to the health of M&A and equity market. $6.6m PBT on $30m revenue from ECM division. That could evaporate very quickly (as it did before). It's a pretty volatile earnings stream they've got. We've had reasonable period for ECM over the last few years, M&A, cap raisings etc. The SP seems to reflect the lack of conviction by the market in the sustainability of those earnings. Retail equities seems to be a labour of love.


----------



## notting (11 November 2015)

Yesterday - 







McLovin said:


> Retail equities seems to be a labour of love.




Or a shrewd way of letting everyone know you exist and a profitable way of helping them get to know you: 9% today:dance:


McLovin said:


> SP seems to reflect the lack of conviction by the market




Perhaps the market changed it's mind.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 April 2016)

So_Cynical said:
			
		

> (10th-November-2015) With the jump in profit and revenue announced today, all business segments operating profitably (first time in many years) then i think its safe to assume a higher dividend payout in *2016, yield of maybe 7 or 8%* on yesterday's close.
> ~




AGM announcements out today, interesting that the MD commented on the continuing SP weakness in spite of excellent results, point out that all 4 divisions are operating profitably and have growing revenues, Third party platform now has 90000 active accounts with $7.8b in client sponsored holdings, $74m in client cash accounts



> As a Group in 2015 we generated $178m in gross revenue. We earned 6.2 ¢ per share and
> paid out 4.5 ¢ in fully franked dividends to shareholders. Based on the BFG share price at 31
> December 2015 of 57.5 ¢ we were trading on a price earnings multiple of 9.7x and a fully
> franked yield of 7.8% which grosses up to 11.2%.
> ...




http://www.bellfg.com.au/pdf/2016-04-21 AGM Presentation Materials.pdf

On target for close to 5c in total dividends this year maybe more, over due for a major rerating IMO.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> (21st-April-2016) AGM announcements out today, interesting that the MD commented on the continuing SP weakness in spite of excellent results, point out that all 4 divisions are operating profitably and have growing revenues, On target for close to 5c in total dividends this year maybe more, *over due for a major re-rating IMO*.




Wait long enough and you see everything...so they say.

The long awaited re-rating has come over the last 2 days with the SP popping more than 22% on substantial volume, all the sellers taken out, still yielding 7% FF on today's close 75c.

Massive day for me, portfolio up over 3% probably my biggest one day rise..3 stocks moving double figures and another 3 more than 5% .


----------



## levin123 (6 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Wait long enough and you see everything...so they say.
> 
> The long awaited re-rating has come over the last 2 days with the SP popping more than 22% on substantial volume, all the sellers taken out, still yielding 7% FF on today's close 75c.
> 
> Massive day for me, portfolio up over 3% probably my biggest one day rise..3 stocks moving double figures and another 3 more than 5% .




Congrats


----------



## notting (8 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Wait long enough and you see everything...so they say.




Specially when you know it's a good thing!!



notting said:


> Perhaps the market changed it's mind.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 September 2016)

BFG now selling a SMSF product, not the cheapest out there but still a flexible, feature packed low cost alternative.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (1 October 2016)

I switched to bell direct a couple of months ago, September was a busy month for me, got this email today, i have never had live data before...

------------------------

Congratulations! You've been upgraded to receive complimentary live data 

Dear So_Cynical 

As part of bellactive, our active trader package, we want to thank you for trading more than 5 times last month by providing you with a complimentary upgrade to our Gold service for October 2016. 

Complimentary live data with Gold service 

Our Gold service normally costs $10 a month, however because you traded more than 5 times last month, we're happy to offer this service to you for free. 

Normally you would have viewed 20 minute delayed data, but with Bell Direct's complimentary Gold service you can now access: 

> Live ASX quotes and course of trades 
> Live market depth and detail and 
> Live charting.


----------



## Miner (1 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I switched to bell direct a couple of months ago, September was a busy month for me, got this email today, i have never had live data before...
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...




Congrats So Cynical
Does $1370 takes care of submission of all paperwork to tax office ?
Commsec does offer live data.
with trade - do you pay $39 per instruction like Bell Potter charges or $15 what Bell Trade offers ? 
Did you compare AIA insurance premiums with outside and this one ?
Many thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (1 October 2016)

Miner said:


> Congrats So Cynical
> Does $1370 takes care of submission of all paperwork to tax office ?
> Commsec does offer live data.
> with trade - do you pay $39 per instruction like Bell Potter charges or $15 what Bell Trade offers ?
> ...




Five 15 dollar trades and i get live data, just thought that was pretty good, i doubt ill do 5 in Oct, as for the SMSF stuff i have no idea, send them an email and ask, i dont have a SMSF.

-------

And congrats on the Monthly tipping comp win..thought i had you there for a while.


----------



## So_Cynical (22 August 2017)

Funny - strange how the 5 year dividend chart can look so linear and perfect and yet thats not really reflected at all in the 5 year share price chart.
`


----------



## notting (22 August 2017)

They're dividend has been awesomely consistent despite the price panics!
This has been a great bottom draw hold.
Went ex today so I guess a few think to get out after 10 years maybe it's time to get some volatility and go again at a lower level.
The only concern I have is that if this ETF fad continues and the buy sell hold artificial intelligence starts really cutting in, the not so old and old brokerage firms might be in a bit of strife.
But I don't think that is an issue just yet.
Let's hope they are working on the Apps to keep pace, just the same!


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2018)

Results out today, more consistently wonderful numbers and a 0.055 cps FF final dividend, on target for total dividend this CY of maybe 10 cps, its taken a few years but my dividend yield on purchase price is now into double figures as my average price is 55c.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (28 February 2018)

Trading CD the share price is enjoying some buoyancy in the second half of this month, from 73c on Feb 20 to 86/7c over the last 3 days, share price hitting a 6 and a half year high.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 May 2018)

https://www.belldirect.com.au/smarter/smsf-service-setup said:
			
		

> *Don't miss our special offer*
> *Join Bell Direct SMSF before 30th June and save $1455 in your first financial year:*
> 
> The admin fee is FREE in your first financial year (usually $1080)
> ...




Another successful revenue stream.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2018)

Traded above 80c today for the third time this year, could be in line for an ASX300 inclusion at the next re-balance as they have a MC above 200 million and the volume is reasonable, RFG out ~ BFG in?


----------



## Knobby22 (1 June 2018)

Raising announcement  today, 1 share at 68c for each 5 to at for platform.
I like the fact the price rose as people want this entitlement.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 June 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Raising announcement  today, 1 share at 68c for each 5 to at for platform.
> I like the fact the price rose as people want this entitlement.




17% discount, renounceable rights issue so you can sell them if you want, no placement so only shareholder get a go, thats the way to raise money, i shall be fully participating.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 July 2018)

95c today a 7+ year high, rights issue just 2 months ago at 68c - easy money.


----------



## notting (13 July 2018)

It's a cracker and the only person buying it during the financial crises was Collin Bell and people were laughing at him.
Guess who's laughing now!!!


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2018)

Price is accelerating, traders coming on board. I don't think we shall see the price near 68c again. 
It was amazing how cheap this company was.


----------



## McLovin (31 July 2018)

notting said:


> It's a cracker and the only person buying it during the financial crises was Collin Bell and people were laughing at him.
> Guess who's laughing now!!!




People who bought MQG or even the index? 

It will be interesting to see the interim result. The swing factor will be ECM. The rest of the business is pretty ho-hum, although FUA jumped last year by 21% to $47.2b so some fee growth should come from that.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2018)

ECM is 49mil for nine months according to the latest update.
McLovin, do you have any concerns with the groups reliance on this?


----------



## aus_trader (24 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> ECM is 49mil for nine months according to the latest update.
> McLovin, do you have any concerns with the groups reliance on this?



ECM is one of the branches of revenue for the Bell Financial group, see below:






BFG offers an impressive yield at current prices, see my update in Speculative Stock Portfolio


----------



## notting (24 October 2018)

Another one for the pool room!!


----------



## mcgrath111 (5 December 2018)

down 7% today on no news?


----------



## Miner (6 December 2018)

mcgrath111 said:


> down 7% today on no news?



No news. The world melted down today. Big players went down by 2 to 4 %. Financials were in red. BFG dived down reasonably giving bargain hunters opportunity.  
DNH


----------



## notting (6 December 2018)

It's just a liquidity issue.
Things like BFG will move around a lot in uncertain and volatile times.
With these ones you just have to consider that the price action to be some clown porning his Rolex out of desperation, ie loosening up his ability to get out of a margin call or something on some cfd postion or what ever.
The price action has little to do with anything unless you have to sell, just ignore it or buy!


----------



## aus_trader (28 February 2019)

Bell Financial Group Ltd (*BFG*) could bounce higher from here. It got dragged down along with the rest of the financial sector, but it's not a bank like the big4.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 March 2019)

Down 8% thus far today and was down 10% shortly after open. 

Anyone know why?


----------



## captain black (7 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Down 8% thus far today and was down 10% shortly after open.
> 
> Anyone know why?




Ex-div today Smurf. 4.25c fully franked.


----------



## Xendragon (7 March 2019)

its ex dividend today is my guess.


----------



## captain black (7 March 2019)

Just to add a bit more for anyone else who trades a dividend momentum system.

Over the last few years this has been a great stock for taking a quick profit riding the momentum into the ex-div date. Historically it tends to rise into the ex date and then drop more than the div on the ex date so not worth holding to pick up the dividend (for short term traders).


----------



## bigdog (19 March 2019)

Street Talk
*Ahmed Fahour sells $16.5m stake in Bell Financial Group*

Former Australia Post CEO and now Latitude Financial Group boss Ahmed Fahour is selling his stake in ASX-listed stockbroker Bell Financial Group.

Bell's stockbroking arm, Bell Potter, was seeking buyers for Fahour's 21.8 million shares in a block trade after market on Monday.

The shares were being offered at 75.5¢ each, according to terms sent to potential buyers. The vendor was named as "Equitas Nominees Pty Limited /Ahmed Fahour".

The trade was at a discount to Bell Financial Group's last close of 86.5¢ and represented about a 7 per cent stake in the company.

Bell Potter was seeking bids by 9am Tuesday.

Fahour bought the bulk of his stake for 63¢ a share in December 2017, when investment bank UBS sold its 15.8 per cent shareholding.


----------



## aus_trader (19 March 2019)

bigdog said:


> Street Talk
> *Ahmed Fahour sells $16.5m stake in Bell Financial Group*
> 
> Former Australia Post CEO and now Latitude Financial Group boss Ahmed Fahour is selling his stake in ASX-listed stockbroker Bell Financial Group.
> ...



I wonder if he knows something that we don't know or just fear that there may be further falls in the banking and financial related stocks.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 March 2019)

Or getting cash together for another project. That's my prediction.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 July 2019)

Guidance of 59% increase in profit this half.
(Bad sell decision Ahmed Fahour.)


----------



## aus_trader (10 July 2019)

Yes, gapped up today on the good news.


----------



## So_Cynical (11 July 2019)

One would think that a full year dividend of at least 10c is on the cards, last time i looked i think BFG was one of the 30 or 40 highest yielding All Ord's stocks.


----------



## aus_trader (11 July 2019)

Impressive growth in dividends since hitting a low yield in 2013. With the increased profits announcement today, I think we can guess whether this trend is likely to continue...


----------



## Miner (11 July 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Guidance of 59% increase in profit this half.
> (Bad sell decision Ahmed Fahour.)



Ahmed has been a waste for Australia Post. He got used to get fat cheque and hence making wrong decisions. It was no wonder that his decisions for own investment did not favour him either. So my call is see Ahmed (I am not a fan of Paulin Hanson however), just look for the opportunity to buy into when he quits.  . Happy holder of BFG


----------



## Knobby22 (29 November 2019)

This company is cheap, cheap, cheap and pays a very good dividend.

I notice that there is now some gentle buying, slowly pushing up the price.
This month it will finally get noticed by the yield hungry retirees and take off, hopefully timed beautifully for my monthly comp pick.

(I own obviously)


----------



## Knobby22 (21 January 2020)

Obviously has been noticed now.
Doubled my money.
Just goes to show, if you can find something cheap, not looked at by the big boys and punting sheets you can do well.


----------



## aus_trader (21 January 2020)

Well done Knobby22. I have also done similar as documented in the Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2020)

$1.51 today.


----------



## So_Cynical (9 December 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> $1.51 today.




Amazing, back to where we were 10 months ago, dont think it can last though, lots of price pressure coming from the super discount brokers.


----------



## aus_trader (9 December 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Amazing, back to where we were 10 months ago, dont think it can last though, lots of price pressure coming from the super discount brokers.



... like SelfWealth etc.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 December 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> $1.51 today.






So_Cynical said:


> Amazing, back to where we were 10 months ago, dont think it can last though, lots of price pressure coming from the super discount brokers.




$1.61 today up 7.3% - biggest one day rise on no news in perhaps forever, the chase for yield i assume.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 December 2020)

$1.66 close - This thing just keeps going. They released a presentation last week with August numbers.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02281277-3A550306?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


I'm thinking that perhaps this thing really can just keep on growing, the numbers certainly suggest that there is no ceiling regardless of the recent emergence of super discount brokers, there is more to Bell than simple discount broking.

Charts for Third Party Platform (online retail broking) below, group revenue is 15x higher.
~


----------



## wabullfrog (14 January 2021)

Unaudited results highlights to 31 Dec 2020.

Chance of a dividend increase?

Current share price $1.81



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02330598-6LOPII689T5ENEUTK4Q5SQG43O/pdf?access_token=0l02monvB3B14wSj5G2XP3ZZVDW7


----------



## Knobby22 (14 January 2021)

wabullfrog said:


> Unaudited results highlights to 31 Dec 2020.
> 
> Chance of a dividend increase?
> 
> ...



Continuing good results. I am expecting  some increase.


----------



## Ferret (17 February 2021)

Strong result today from the big friendly giant.
I'm really liking this company.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 June 2021)

My pick for the month.
Thought about a tourism company/Kathmandu etc. but have bad feelings about where this is going -  not sure if NSW people are serious enough about this threat.
So BFG.
Great yield, getting good deals on new companies, growth is good, pretty unaffected by Covid, often an update to earnings in late July.
Now one of my larger holdings.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 July 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> My pick for the month.
> Thought about a tourism company/Kathmandu etc. but have bad feelings about where this is going -  not sure if NSW people are serious enough about this threat.
> So BFG.
> Great yield, getting good deals on new companies, growth is good, pretty unaffected by Covid, often an update to earnings in late July.
> Now one of my larger holdings.



Well that didn't work out.
Only a small increase in profit which the market didn't like but this is in the historically weaker half with a truly amazing profit increase on the previous 6 months so personally very happy and have put a bid in if the price drops more.


----------



## Ferret (13 July 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Well that didn't work out.
> Only a small increase in profit which the market didn't like but this is in the historically weaker half with a truly amazing profit increase on the previous 6 months so personally very happy and have put a bid in if the price drops more.



I guess the small profit increase didn't meet expectations.  

BFG isn't priced as a high growth, low yield stock though.  Even if it didn't increase its dividend, the 10.5c total dividend paid over the last 12 months equates to a yield over 6%.  Still looks very sound to me.


----------



## divs4ever (24 July 2021)

i was hoping BFG  would go higher ( than $2 ) so i could take my investment cash off the table  , but looks like i will have to wait a while longer to get my price 

 i have held BFG since 2011 , and they have been a nice investment without being flashy ( and obvious the the div. yield at my buy in price is pretty good ... way below $1  .. Commsec  is doing maintenance so can't tell the av. share price straighrt away )

 at the end of last month BFG was just outside my top ten holdings


----------



## Knobby22 (16 February 2022)

Final divy same as last year. 6.5c 
5% drop in EPS due to weaker ECM results but they were excellent the previous year.
I expect next year to be improved and growth to continue. Does not look expensive at present price. $1.61


----------



## divs4ever (16 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i was hoping BFG  would go higher ( than $2 ) so i could take my investment cash off the table  , but looks like i will have to wait a while longer to get my price
> 
> i have held BFG since 2011 , and they have been a nice investment without being flashy ( and obvious the the div. yield at my buy in price is pretty good ... way below $1  .. Commsec  is doing maintenance so can't tell the av. share price straighrt away )
> 
> at the end of last month BFG was just outside my top ten holdings




 for reference my av.  share price is 54.5 cents ,  but still haven't reduced the holding ( as i hoped i might have )

 so yes i am still  fairly happy with BFG .. but at the right price  , it just makes sense  to grab the investment cash off the table ( in my opinion )


----------



## wabullfrog (16 February 2022)

Oops-a-daisy









						BFG share price and company information for ASX:BFG
					

View today’s BFG share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au
				






> ASX RELEASE.
> 16 February 2022
> AUSTRAC NOTICES
> Bell Financial Group Ltd (ASX:BFG) is providing an update in relation to its compliance with the
> ...


----------



## divs4ever (16 February 2022)

so there aren't  other avenues for money-laundering ??

 i think there are 

but time will tell who gets caught  , and who misses even a lettuce slap


----------



## wabullfrog (21 February 2022)

Has not been a good start to the year for BFG, certainly not helped by last weeks announcement.


----------



## divs4ever (21 February 2022)

i was looking to reduce , but i doubt i will get that price any time soon  , and not a big chance it will drop below 50 cents so i can add some more 

 i guess them's the breaks


----------



## Ferret (7 March 2022)

BFG really getting smashed, under $1.20 now.

Is this oversold or is the AUSTRAC investigation finding problems?


----------



## divs4ever (24 June 2022)

BELL FINANCIAL GROUP PROVIDES UPDATED 1H2022 EARNINGS GUIDANCE

Bell Financial Group Ltd (ASX BFG) today provided guidance that it expects first half 2022 earnings
to be down approximately 45% on the preceding corresponding period (pcp).
While all our business units remain profitable current market volatility and uncertainty around the
outlook for interest rates, inflation and economic growth has resulted in the recent postponement
of several capital market transactions and a corresponding reduction in corporate fee income of
approximately 50% on a pcp basis.
We have a number of diverse income streams and a well-managed fixed cost base which puts us
in a strong position to manage market downturns and to continue to execute on our growth
strategy.
Our investment in technology, proprietary platforms and various products and services remains a
priority. We expect to report first half revenue and profit growth in this segment of our business.
Full details will be provided when the first half 2022 results are released in August.

===================================================================================
( DYOR )

i hold BFG


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2022)

Been rising a bit and so I am back in.
Might be some good news coming.
First thing I have bought in 9 months.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2023)

Still waiting on decision. Price so far stable. By the yearsxend if conditions improve could be related substantially.


----------



## divs4ever (1 January 2023)

Knobby22 said:


> Still waiting on decision. Price so far stable. By the yearsxend if conditions improve could be related substantially.



i hope you are right  , i have several thousand of these   bought at an average below 55 cents  

M&A activity (as an agent in the process ) may be pivotal this year  for BFG


----------

